# Idaho announces it won’t obey federal gun dictates



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Gotta love Idaho 
Idaho Announces It Won?t Obey Federal Gun Dictates | Truth And Action


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

You KNow the feds cant have it both ways Weed is still illegal on Fed Levels even though states have legalized it but yet they refuse to enforce it 
This also applies to illegal immigration Feds Dont fight and the states do


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Some one is getting it right.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Oh, they will obey. If they don't they will lose funding for education, roads, prisons, etc. They will be forced to kneel before the God king. Lol


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

I live in Idaho, Gov. Otter is nothing but another crooked politician, that man would sell his mother if he could make a buck. one of the few things he has done right but it does not happen very often.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Under Obama or Hillary they will be forced to submit


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I hope they follow through with it and tell the fed the can keep their funding and go it alone. Sucede without actual succession.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

csi-tech said:


> Oh, they will obey. If they don't they will lose funding for education, roads, prisons, etc. They will be forced to kneel before the God king. Lol


Does that mean that if I live in a state where the Federal Govt refuses to enforce immigration that I can with hold taxes?


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

I'd love to to see more free states take the same stand!


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

What about Sanctuary Citys?


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

csi-tech said:


> Oh, they will obey. If they don't they will lose funding for education, roads, prisons, etc. They will be forced to kneel before the God king. Lol


While I agree I would love to see a state, such as Texas work to get into a place to say screw your money and refuse all federal monies and refuse to follow Federal obligations, such as providing welfare, etc....I could see a stubborn state that was prepared being able to turn the tables of the Feds.


----------

